# postfix and dns2go

## mixmasterdj2002

I just followed the desktop configuration guide and I can send mail, and I have set a squirrelmail plugin to receive mail from my pop3 mail server.. but I cannot user my linux server to receive incoming mail, can someone please tell me where I can go to get help, or what I would need to do to get the server to receive mail..

I am using, postfix, courier-imap, squirrelmail.. the stuff off dektop config guide

Thanks in advance  :Wink: 

----------

## delta407

man postfix

 :Wink: 

----------

## mixmasterdj2002

tried man postfix, and still cant get the bloody thing to receive my email, it is really annoying me now, really..

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Can someone pleaase help, before I throw the PC out the window.

Thanks

----------

## Ferdy

Check the /etc/postfix/main.cf file. The mydestination variable has to be set to the domain's MX :

```

mydomain = ferdyx.org

mydestination = $mydomain, localhost, localhost.$mydomain

```

Then restart postfix:

```

[bash]# /etc/init.d/postfix restart

```

And that's all.

HTH

----------

## mixmasterdj2002

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  tried that, the damn stupid thing will receive mail from within the network, but whenever I try to send it sumthing from an external source (e.g. hotmail, freeserve) it doesnt receive the mail...

what am I doing wrong....

HLP PLZ

----------

## delta407

What do the inbound messages bounce with?

----------

## mixmasterdj2002

messages just get sent back with recepient unknown, like there is no pop server for the domain mixmasterdj2002.myip.org

----------

## delta407

First off, a POP server wouldn't affect inbound messages, as mail transmission is done by SMTP alone.

Second, "receipient unknown" means that the remote computer was reachable but that the username didn't exist. Check the e-mail address (make sure the account exists), see if you can e-mail it locally. Also, check the bounced messages -- they should list the IP of the machine that rejected the mail. Compare that with your computer to check that DNS is working okay.

----------

